# Angeln in Cuxhaven



## CarstenL

Hallo zusammen, 

ich werde Ende Juli für 2 Wochen nach Cuxhaven fahren! Da ich dort zum ersten mal hin fahre, kenne ich leider noch keine gute Angelstellen. Kann mir jemand evtl. Tipps geben wie und wo ich am besten angeln kann.
Ausserdem ist in Cuxhaven offiziel die Elbmündung und noch nicht die Nordsee. Brauche ich dort bestimmte Angelscheine (Gewässerscheine) oder ist es wie in der Nordsee, dass diese nicht notwendig sind??
Wenn ja, wo kann ich diese erwerben  |kopfkrat;+#c

Schon jetzt vielen Dank für Antworten!!


----------



## Albino

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Hi


Soweit ich weiss genügt der Fischereischein.Bei uns in der Elbe bei Stade reicht der volkommen aus,und da cuxland auch zu Niedersachsen gehört geh ich mal davon aus das es da genau so is.
Angelplätze kann ich dir keine sagen,wird aber bestimmt nicht so schwierig sein welch zu finden musst mal am Abend ans Wasser fahren da sitzen überall ne menge Angler.

Angeln macht Süchtig|bla: 



Mfg Albino#h


----------



## Rumpelrudi

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Gastscheine brauchst Du nicht, der Fünfjahresfischereischein reicht.

Cuxhaven Hafen *ist* die Angelstelle. Kannst aber auch Richtung Otterndorf an den Buhnen auf Aal und Flunder gehen.

Oder mit einem Angelkutter in See stechen.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

@ rudi
das wollte ich auch gerade sagen.
otterndorf war ich auch schonmal. aber da nerven viele touris.
oder war das in sahlenburg ?


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Fischereischein? Fünfjahresfischereischein?
Wo habt ihr den all diese Infos her?
In Niedersachsen braucht man noch nicht mal den Fischereischein um in der Nordsee zu angeln! Auch der Hafen in Cux gehört zur Nordsee in NS und ist somit ein freies Gewässer. Man braucht keine Scheine, nur den Perso sollte man dabei haben. 
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Yupii

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

genau, den Perso brauchst Du, damit sie Deine Daten für eine Anzeige haben|supergri

Du musst hier in Niedersachsen zumindest den Jahres(Fünf)schein (lebenslange Gültigkeit) bei Kontrolle vorweisen ( gilt ja auch beim Kutterangeln). Belehrt mich eines Besseren, wenn es nicht so ist.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Die Fischerei in Küstengewässern

§ 16
(1) *In den Küstengewässern ist der Fisch- und Krebsfang frei*.
(2) Küstengewässer sind die Küstengewässer im Sinne des Wasserrechts.
(3) Die in der Anlage l zu diesem Gesetz aufgeführten Gewässer gelten im Sinne dieses Gesetzes ebenfalls als Küstengewässer. Soweit an ihnen nach dem bisherigen Recht ein Fischereirecht besteht, bleibt der Berechtigte im bisherigen Umfang zur Fischerei befugt. Gegen Beeinträchtigungen seines Rechts stehen ihm die Rechte aus § 1004 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches zu. 

Anlage 1 - (zu § 16 Abs. 3 Nds. FischG)  zum Niedersächsischen Fischereigesetz


Die folgenden Gewässer gelten als Küstengewässer im Sinne dieses Gesetzes: 


Elbe

unterhalb der Landesgrenze gegen Hamburg

Oste

unterhalb der nördlichen Grenzen der Feldmark Oberndorf

Weser

unterhalb der Landesgrenze gegen Bremen, (Grenze der Stadt Bremen)

Hunte

unterhalb der Verbindungslinie der Deichscharten bei Huntebrück

Ems

unterhalb der Papenburger Schleuse

Leda

unterhalb des Sperrwerks 

alles ohne Scheine !!!!!!


----------



## Rumpelrudi

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

@ Waldi
 Herzlichen Glückwunsch, dass sie Dich noch nicht als Wilderer verhaftet haben.
Das Nds. Fischereigesetz bezeichnet nur die Grenzen der Zuständigkeit. Dahinter hören die Rechte des Landes auf und das Staatliche Hoheitsgebiet beginnt. Siehe hinweis auf das BGB. Das Fischereirecht besitzt dort der Staat und kann deswegen auch Fangquoten und andere Sachen festlegen. Nicht umsonst heißt der Erlaubnisschein auch *Bundes*fischereischein.


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Ja nicht nur ich, sondern tausende Wilderer und Schwarzangler, die sich z.B. an den vom Blinker herausgegebenen Gewässerkarten orientieren.
Hier ein Auszug aus "Wo Angeln Nr.4 Nordsee-Ems-Weser"
z.B. Angelstelle 1 Nordsee Langeoog (also NS) dort steht:
Die Nordsee ist ein freies Gewässer, hier sind keine Gastkarten erforderlich. Ledoch ein *Personalausweis* ist mitzuführen.
zum Vergleich ein Auszug aus "Wo Angeln Nr.1 Nordsee-Ostsee-Eider-Schlei"
z.B. Angelstelle 2 Nordsee Westerland auf Sylt (also SH) dort steht:
Die Nordsee ist ein freies Gewässer, hier sind keine Gastkarten erforderlich, jedoch ein *Jahresfischereischein* ist mitzuführen.
Man beachte also den Unterschied: NS - Personalausweis, SH Jahresfischereischein
Ich glaube so falsch sollten die Herren vom Blinker ja da nicht liegen, oder ist dies eine Aufforderung zum "Schwarzangeln"


----------



## Rumpelrudi

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

@ Waldi

Ja, ich finde es auch wiederlich, dass sich mittlerweile tausende von Fischräuber nach Ostfriesland orientieren. Schlimm ist es auch, dass eine renomierte Zeitschrift wie der Blinker auch noch Hinweise gibt, wo man unbehelligt wildern kann.

Um Dich und andere mal aufzuklären. Die Grenze zwischen NL und D hat damals das Volk der Ostfriesen getrennt. Dort herrschte seit jeher das Jedermannsrecht. Durch eine gesetzliche Ausnahme wurde die Grenze für die Ostfriesen geöffnet, so dass u.a. holländische Friesen auch an ostfriesischen Küsten angeln dürfen und umgekehrt.
Langeoog liegt zwar in Niedersachsen, gehört aber zum Bezirksfischereiverband für Ostfriesland (BVO). Cuxhaven gehört zum Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen. Im Bereich der Küsten zum LSV Nds. muß ein Bundesfischereischein mitgeführt werden. Im Bereich des BVO aber reicht der Perso. Der Nachteil dieser Ausnahmeregelung ist, dass grob gesagt jeder, der einen Perso hat und behauptet Angler zu sein im Bereich des BVO einen Gastschein bekommen kann. Dass die Ostfriesen nicht wollen, dass dieses in der Öffentlichkeit breitgetreten wird ist aus verständlichen Gründen nachvollziehbar, aber es hat sich zum Leidwesen der ansässigen Sportfischer schon zu weit herumgesprochen.
Zum Glück lesen nur fast eine Millionen User den AB.
Cuxhaven also nur *mit* Bundesfischereischein.
Wenn Du mir immer noch nicht glaubst, schau unter Cuxhaven
www.angeltreff.org/fische/meeresfische/hering/hering2/hering2.html
Das wäre eigendlich ein Thema für unseren Studenten.
Petri Heil


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Bin sprachlos, nun wird hier noch behauptet beim BVO kann "jeder der behauptet Angler zu sein" einen Gastschein bekommen kann.  Annemarie und Christine im BVO-Haus werden wohl wochenlang die Ohren glühen wenn sie bei Anfragen ständig berichtigen müssen. Auch wir brauchen die abgelegte Fischerprüfung, nur reicht es eben hier aus eben nur mit dem Nachweis der abgelegten Prüfungeine Gastkarte zu erhalten. 
Zum Thema Fischereischein in Niedersachsen kann ich nur noch sagen ich werde weiterin mit ruhigem Gewissen z.B.an der Knock (Nordsee) "Schwarzangeln" obwohl ich ein Sack voll Scheine habe, übrigens auch das BVO-Mitgliedsbuch. Den Sack lasse ich dann aber zuhause.


----------



## danfisk

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Hej Rumpelrudi

Ist ja schön das Du Geschichte zitierst, aber wenn dann bitte auch richtig.
Das Jedermannsrecht stammt nicht von den Ostfriesen, sondern aus Skandinavien (Allmandsretten)
wo es auch heute noch seine Gültigkeit hat. Bis 1871 gehörten weite Teile Frieslands
und Schleswigs zu Dänemark und gingen dann im Krieg 1870-1871 an Deutschland
verloren und zwar bis zum Kongeaa,Sönderjytland hat sich dann nach dem 
ersten Weltkrieg wieder nach Dänemark zurück gestimmt und seitdem haben wir die
Zwei Minderheiten diesseits und jenseitz der heutigen Deutsch/Dänischen Grenze.
Das mal nur zur Info.

                                                 danfisk


----------



## JanS

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Kommentar:

in niedersachen reicht die FISCHEREIPRÜFUNG um in gewässern zu fischen. ein bundesfischereischein ist nicht notwendig. du kannst auch mittm prüfungszeugniss innen verein eintreten... gehen tut das alles..


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Ja Rumpelrüdi, das eine war nun schon mal falsch und in den anderen Punkten wirst Du hier sicher auch noch belehrt werden.
Waldi


----------



## Rumpelrudi

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Wenn ihr lesen könntet, hättet ihr bemerken können, dass ich *niemals* auch nur im entferntesten behauptet habe, dass das Jedermannsrecht von den Friesen stammt.
Es ist mir wohl bewusst, dass *ausnahmslos alle* nordgermanischen Stämme dieses Recht in Anspruch nahmen und nur die skandinavischen Volksgruppen dieses bis in die Neuzeit hinein transferiert haben.


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

*Der Nachteil dieser Ausnahmeregelung ist, dass grob gesagt jeder, der einen Perso hat und behauptet Angler zu sein im Bereich des BVO einen Gastschein bekommen kann.* 
Dies sind Rumpelrüdis Worte, und da ich lesen kann, sage ich ganz einfach Blödsinn!


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Damit es auch alle lesen können, bevor Rumpelrüdi es löscht. Ich zitiere:
"O.K.
Muß ich wider Willen direkter werden, auch wenn diese Laberei nichts mehr mit dem Threat zu tun hat. Werde die Antwort auch morgen löschen.
Fiktives Beispiel:
Meine Vereinsmitgliedschaft wurde wegen vereinsschädigenden Verhaltens gekündigt.
Aufgrund meines schlechten Leumundes bekomme ich keinen amtlichen Fischereischein mehr bzw. ist mir abgenommen worden.
Ich scanne irgend ein Prüfungszeugnis und setze meinen Namen ein.
Jetzt fahre ich in den Bereich des BVO zum angeln.
Ich brauche also nur behaupten, angler zu sein.
Übrigens sind manche Ausgabestellen so wohlwollend, dass ich anhand meiner scheinprofessionellen Kleidung schon einen Schein bekomme.
Zur Ehrenrettung : Ich habe es nicht nötig, denn ich habe den Fischereischein."

Dazu fällt mir nur ein Spruch ein. Was ich selber denk und tu, trau ich auch dem andern zu. 
Man kann doch nicht davon ausgehen, daß es in Deutschland nur so von Urkundenfälschern wimmelt.
Wir haben aber nun wenigstens mal festgestellt - man braucht keinen Fischereischein beim BVO, also dann doch sicher auch nicht für das freie Gewässer Nordsee. Es kann ja auch hier in Niedersachsen jeder der die Fischerprüfung abgelgt hat sich den Fischereischein ausstellen lassen. Das kostet aber Geld (bei mir damals 50 DM) und scheinbar leben einige Leute von solchen Sinnlosgebühren. 
Da man in SH einen Fischereischein für Nord.- u. Ostsee braucht ist es dort eigentlich noch sinnloser. Denn jeder Touri, auch ohne abgelegter Fischerprüfung, kann sich dort einen "Urlaubsfischereischein" holen (ich glaube 18€). Er muß nur seinen Wohnsitz außerhalb SH haben. Na wenn das keine Abzocke ist! Ja gut dann spart man sich ja den Scanner?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Rumpelrudi

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Wie fast jeder anständige Angler habe ich mit Schwarzangeln begonnen.

Abzockerei ? Du hast vollkommen Recht.

Einen normal denkenden kann man es nicht begreiflich machen, weshalb im Hafen von Cuxhaven ein Fischereischein notwendig ist und an der Knock nicht.

Bei euch Niedersachsen mag wohl der Perso als Einheimischen - Nachweis genügen. Wir Westfalen müssen in Cux und an allen anderen Gewässern, die den Gezeiten unterliegen, den Fischereischein mitführen. Ausnahme ist der Bereich des BVO.

Ich vermute, dass hinter der ganzen Verwirrung an den Küstengewässern der stetige Rückzug des Staates aus den Angelegenheiten der Länder steckt.
Jedes Land macht etwas anderes. Wenn bald auch noch das EU - Recht eine Rolle spielt, ist der Wahnsinn komplett.
Wir finden es auch nicht toll, dass mit unserer Fischereiabgabe die Wiederansiedlung der Lachse und Meerforellen gefördert wird, und an der Nordseeküste landen die Erfolge in Stellnetzen.
Die Touristenangelkarte ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht eines jeden ehrlichen Anglers.
Die Knock ist übrigens ein sehr interessantes Angelgebiet. Früher bin ich öfters mit Ulrich Ney´s "Eltra" daran vorbei gefahren, auf dem Weg zum Borkum Riff. Wenn der Fahrweg dorthin nicht so schwierig wär, querfeldein auf der Bundesstrasse, wäre ich bestimmt öfters dort.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## JanS

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

"Wir finden es auch nicht toll, dass mit unserer Fischereiabgabe die Wiederansiedlung der Lachse und Meerforellen gefördert wird, und an der Nordseeküste landen die Erfolge in Stellnetzen."

das stelle ich mal als gerücht fest ... kennst nen fischer der nordsee mefos in stellnetzen hat? nein... also!

wir als verein setzen jählich 250.000 jungmefos und wo kommen die zum leichen hin? wieder hoch.


----------



## toddy

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*



			
				JanS schrieb:
			
		

> "Wir finden es auch nicht toll, dass mit unserer Fischereiabgabe die Wiederansiedlung der Lachse und Meerforellen gefördert wird, und an der Nordseeküste landen die Erfolge in Stellnetzen."
> 
> das stelle ich mal als gerücht fest ... kennst nen fischer der nordsee mefos in stellnetzen hat? nein... also!
> 
> wir als verein setzen jählich 250.000 jungmefos und wo kommen die zum leichen hin? wieder hoch.


Selbst gesehen jedoch Gr Aalreuse vor einer Aumündung!!
Meerforelle ca 10 Pf. tot u. halbverweest!!
Freeefel!!! :r  :r  :r  :r  :r  :r  :r  :r  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c


----------



## Rumpelrudi

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Sorry,
ist wohl falsch rübergekommen.
In Westfalen beteiligen wir uns an den Programmen für den Rhein und die Weser. Mit der Weser hatten wir bisher kein Glück und deswegen kommen die Vermutungen auf. Irgendwie muß der Aufstieg nicht funktionieren.
Könntet ihr in Bremen nicht ein klein wenig die Seeschleuse öffnen ??:m


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

so nun weisst du wo du in Cuxhaven angeln kannst |supergri  |supergri  

nein nun mal wirklich.
am besten ist in Cux der Amerikahafen.kaufe dir im aquariumshop am hafen (liegt auf dem weg) ein paar wattis oder tauwürmer und du wirst deine butt und vielleicht auch aale fangen.machmal erwischt man auch einen dorsch.du kannst natürlich auch mit krabben angeln.
mache ich meistens.es klappt auf butt sehr gut.am besten fängst du bei auflaufend wasser bis anfang ablaufend wasser.


wünsche einen schönen urlaub.

der wolfsbarsch


http://img289.*ih.us/img289/2460/lturm08toll5ui.gif


----------



## JanS

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Rumpelrudi:

wie ham ne fischtreppe aber meiner meinung nach is die fürn A****

...

find das ding auch alles andere als gut aber das ja geschmacks sache.


----------



## lennart90

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Hey

Ich werde diesen Sommer (2008) nach CUxhaven fahren (mal wieder), aber dieses mal das erste mal auch angeln wollen.
Brandungs oder Hochsee geräte habe ich nich. Nur eine billige Pilk Rute (15€ oder so^^).
Daher wollte ich fragen wie das mit angeln im Hafen ist.
Ich hatte schon gelesen das man im AMerika-Hafen gut angeln kann, daher wollte ich fragen ob ich in allen Hafenbecken einfach so meine Köder baden kann? (den 5 Jahres  Fischereinschein besitze ich)
Wenn ja, was eigenet sich am besten (pose, grund, patranoster....)?


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Hallo Lennart,

also wenn du einen Fischereischeins hast darfst du hier auch ohne Probleme im Hafenbereich angeln (selbst wenn du keinen hättest  )

Im Hafen lässt sich einigen an Fischen fangen.Deine "billige" Rute sollte wohl langen, wenn du noch Ruten mit einem geringen Wg. besitzt solltest du sie auch mitnehmen. Damit könntest du ggf. vertikal fischen entweder mit Einzelhaken oder mit einem Herings-Patanoster, Buttvorfach etc.

Im Sommer solltest du auch eine Pose dabei haben, da lassen sich nicht selten Hornhechte oder Maifische fangen.

Naja, hast ja bis zum Sommer noch einwenig Zeit um es dir genau zu überlegen  aber "Vorsorge ist besser als Nachsorge" :m

Gruß,

Blink*


----------



## Werderjung

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich bisher nicht in Cuxhaven geangelt habe, wollte ich mal fragen, ob nicht jemand lust hat mitzukommen. 
Komme selber aus der nähe von Zeven.

Habe Brandungsgeschirr und wäre über jeden Vorschlag dankbar.

Viele Grüße,

Frank


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

apropos ...

war eigentlich jemand in den letzten Tagen los ? |kopfkrat

Gruß,|wavey:

Blink*


----------



## Aal-Papst

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Moin,

ich war heute morgen am Hadelner Kanal. Hab ein bißchen den Gummifisch tanzen lassen, aber hat nichts gebissen. Die Fische schlafen wohl schon.

Gruss Aal-Papst


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Nur die Brassen sind noch wach, 
heißa bald ist Weihnachstag.


----------



## black bull

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Moin moin..
ich war am letzten sams am hafen an der schleuse... ein schönen bitt und ca 16 stinte war meine ausbeute in 5 std.... gestern war ich am gudendorfer see (ASV Gewässer) habe dort zwei fehlbisse auf makrele gehabt..ich werde es in 1 woche nochmalversuchen...wenn ich erfolghabe melde ich mich wieder...


----------



## Ronny N.

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Hallo,

habe vor in der 42.Kalenderwoche Cuxhaven zu besuchen.
Wollte in der Woche auch mal in der Nordsee bzw. an der Nordsee angeln. Für Tipps würde ich mich freuen.
Kann man vielleicht im Hafen pilken?
Und wo braucht man eine Angelerlaubnis und wo nicht?

Danke im voraus Ronny N.


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Habe noch keinen mit der Pilke in den Hafenanlagen stehen sehen.#cAber es werden von Jan CUX II sonst auch Pilktouren angeboten.Ansonsten würde ich dir das Brandungsangeln vorschlagen#6
Laut Amtaussage ist das Fischen hier an der Küste frei.#4


Gruß: Nask7


----------



## Ronny N.

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Danke Nask7 für die schnelle Antwort.#6

Gruß Ronny N.


----------



## Punk3110

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Tag! Ich ziehe jetzt im Mai nach Cux direkt hinter den Deich und wollte mal fragen wo ich hier in Cux mit der Fliegenpeitsche was werden kann... Mefos oder sowas schönes! Direkt in der Nordsee oder bleibt mir die Fahrt in irgendeinen Forellenpuff nicht erspart?

Gruß Punk


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Herzlich Willkommen im Board und natürlich auch in Cuxhaven!
Also ich hab hier am Wasser noch nie einen mit der Fliege auf Mefos angeln sehen.Da wirst wohl einen Forellenpuff aufsuchen müssen oder es einfach mal ausprobieren.Ich denke aber net das du Erfolg haben wirst mit der Fliege#c


----------



## Punk3110

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Danke für die Antwort!#h
Ich denke ich werde es einfach mal versuchen! Was für Fischarte kann ich denn so in Döse an der Küste erwarten?


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Am Döser Strand geh ich bei Ebbe nur Wattwürmer graben hab da noch nie geangelt denn es ist mir dort zu flach.Kann sein das sich dort Plattfische rumtreiben,bin mir aber net sicher.
Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mehr an der Fahrrinne entlang halten,da siehts schon besser aus.Aal,Dorsch Plattfische sind da das Übliche gelegentlich sogar auch mal ne Mefo is aber eher selten.


----------



## Punk3110

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Ohha da muss ich aber weit laufen bis ich bei der Fahrrinne bin! Und dann immer schön die Uhrzeit im Augebehalten!!!:m Wie sieht es denn im Hafen aus? Is ja an der ganzen Küste Angeln erlaubt solange man nen Sportfischereischein hat oder? Wo fängt man denn am besten und was?
Viele Fragen.... Danke schon mal für die Antwort!


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Weit laufen musst du net denn die Fahrrinne ist doch gleich am Döserstrand beim Kugelbakedenkmal.
Zur Zeit warten wir alle noch auf den Hering das der voll da ist.Es werden schon vereinzelt welche gefangen aber richtig lohnen tut es sich noch net.Danach im Mai kommt der Hornhecht in die Häfen (fängt man hier auf Heringsfetzen).Aal müsste jetzt bald auch anfangen zu laufen.Plattfisch und Dorsch fängt man hier das ganze Jahr über und am besten beisst es von auflaufend bis Hochwasser.Topköder ist da der Wattwurm natürlich.
Das Angeln ist hier an der Küste frei dh.man braucht keinen Sportfischereischein!!!

Gruß Nask7


----------



## schulle21

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

hey bin am 1.Mai wieder in CUX was würdet ihr mir da so raten??? was sollte ich versuchen??? heringe?? oder was sonst und wo und womit??? danke für die antworten


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Lies doch mal den davorigen Beitrag genauer durch,da steht soweit alles!!!:m|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## schulle21

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

ja danke ....... und wie schauts aus in der zeit mit wollhandkrabben??? und als köder vielleicht heringsstücke oder krabben??? und die ausrüstung wegen der strömung?


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Um so wärmer es wird um so mehr Wollhandkrabben werden aktiv.
So,nochmal!
König der Köder ist hier der Wattwurm,mit dem kannst du Plattfische,Dorsche,Wittlinge,Aale usw.fangen,mit Krabben und Heringsstücke zwar auch doch mit Wattis wirst du mehr Erfolg haben.
Für das Angeln an der Fahrrinne nimmst du am besten Ruten mit einem Wg von 200g aufwerts.
In den Hafenanlagen reichen 60 bis 100g Wg
Schnur 35er bis 50er jenachdem.


----------



## schulle21

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort ... dann werde ich mal schauen was am 1. mai wochenende so geht ... melde mich dann


----------



## Punk3110

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

So Aal und Hering sind ja nich so die Herrausforderungen oder!? Was geht denn gut in die Sehne? Angeln ohne Drill is irgendwie Langweilig! :-D


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Wohl noch nicht viele Aale gefangen, was ?


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Jo Aal läuft schon in kleinen Flüssen,in Otterndorf wurden vor kurzem die Ersten gefangen.Mal schauen,wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie im Moment dann lohnt es sich auch bald in der Elbe endlich wieder...freu!!!!

@Punk3110

Vill.wären die Hornhechte ja was für dich?!
An feinem Geschirr machen die voll action,macht dann echt Spass die zu drillen#6


----------



## Punk3110

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Oh doch Aale hab ich schon viele gefangen! Angel mein halbes leben lang in der Oste!#h Und wenn die Tiere eine gewisse größe erreicht haben machen die auch Alarm... aber die musst du auch erstmal dran kriegen! ;-)

Hmm... Hornhecht sagst du... wäre mal ne Idee hab ich noch nie gefangen sowas! Dorsch aber auch noch nich... wie teuer is das denn mit nem Kutter raus zu fahren und lohnt sich das? 



Gruß Punk


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Hmm,also die Jan Cux fährt dieses Jahr nicht raus zum angeln und en anderen Kutter wüsst ich nicht.
Dorsche kannst du aber auch (wie schon gesagt) in den Hafenanlagen ans Band bekommen.


----------



## Punk3110

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt... Darf ich eigentlich einfach so im Watt Würmer buddeln?


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Jupp...das darfst du,das ist kein Problem


----------



## sebbert

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Hallo,

ich werde im Juli in Cuxhaven sein. Die letzten male die ich dort war hab ich nie jemanden angeln gesehen, jetzt aber durch diesen threat so richtig Lust bekommen. Als totaler Hafenanfaenger, wie funktioniert das denn mit Pose auf Hornhechte? Wie tief angelt man da? Schelppt man das ganze?

Reicht es ansonsten einfach mit Grungblei und senkrecht die Hafenkante runter? 

Bin fuer jeden Tip dankbar.

Sebastian


----------



## Punk3110

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Ha! Das ja auch mal ne gute Frage!^^ Also Hornhecht geht auf Heringsfetzen wurde mir so geschrieben...  Dieses Jahr wirst du mehr Leute da Angeln sehen! Beispielsweise mich, der erstmal überall da angeln geht wo sich alle anderen Angler aus Cux an den Kopf fassen und sagen "Oh mein Gott.... wie kann man da bloß angeln..."! :-D Aber Blink*s Signatur is schon ganz cool: "Alle sagten: "Das geht nicht!" 
Dann kam einer, der wusste das nicht und hat´s gemacht." xD Vielleicht klappts ja!;-)

Ach und Willkommen im Forum! ;-)


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*



sebbert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde im Juli in Cuxhaven sein. Die letzten male die ich dort war hab ich nie jemanden angeln gesehen, jetzt aber durch diesen threat so richtig Lust bekommen. Als totaler Hafenanfaenger, wie funktioniert das denn mit Pose auf Hornhechte? Wie tief angelt man da? Schelppt man das ganze?
> 
> Reicht es ansonsten einfach mit Grungblei und senkrecht die Hafenkante runter?
> 
> Bin fuer jeden Tip dankbar.
> 
> Sebastian


 

Moin Sebbert!

Also auf die Hornis geh ich diese Saison mit Butthaken der gr.1 und Heringsfetzen an einem 1m bis 1,50m langem 25er
Monovorfach mit Wasserkugel direkt 2 bis 3m vor der Kaimauer treibend im Amerikahafen....puh langer Satz.:q
Die besten Chancen hast du bei auflaufend bis ca.1 Stunde nach Hochwasser dann ist Schluss.
Damit du auch Freude beim Drill hast entfehle ich dir ne leichte Barsch oder Forellenrute bis 40g Wg und um die 2,40 bis 2,70 lang.
Nimm am besten Rollen die net schwerer als die Ruten sind

Gruß Nask7


----------



## mf88

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Hi,
sag mal, was nehm ich denn am besten für eine schnur, wenn ich auf die hornis angeln möchte?
reicht da ne 30er oder eher 40 bis 50?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Blink*

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Da langt sogar eine 0,25er #6


----------



## Lasse_R

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

hallo!
1. ich lese hier gerade, dass es bei uns auch hornhechte gibt. wusste das gar nicht  kann man die das ganze jahr über fangen oder nur im frühjahr?
2. ein freund von mir hat ein boot mit dem wir mal zum angeln rausfahren könnten. wir haben nur keine idee wie weit man da raus muss, wo gute stellen sind und was man so am besten fängt (makrele/dorsch/platten). kenn sich da einer von euch gut aus? ich hab da erstmal an die sandbänke gedacht, aber weiß nicht so recht ob man da überhaut angeln darf. bei welcher wassertiefe sollte man es mal versuchen?
viele grüße aus cuxhaven! 

Lasse


----------



## Lasse_R

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

hm... wie in cuxhaven ist wohl auch hier im "angeln-in-cuxhaven-thread" nix los... 

kann mir keiner weiterhelfen?


----------



## capfish

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Hi, bin neu im Board und weiß auch nicht ganz genau, was in Cux gefangen werden kann. Wohne zwar in B´haven und habe 5 Jahre in Cux gearbeitet, aber noch nie in Cux geangelt. War max. mit meinem Hund spazieren. Kleine Vorstellung, bin 42 J., komme aus B´haven, habe 3 Kinder und angel mal mehr, mal weniger seit ich 12 bin. war auch lange Mitglied im ASV Bremerhaven. Mich würde mal interessieren, wo man sichere Informationen herbekommen könnte, wo man überall angeln kann, ohne einem Verein anzugehören, oder sich einen Erlaubnisschein kaufen zu müssen. Bundesfischereischein und Sportfischerprüfung ist natürlich vorhanden. Habe da auch besonderes Interesse an kleineren Flüssen oder größeren Gräben, da dort meistens wenig geangelt wird und der Fischbestand gesund ist. Ich unterstütze im Gegensatz zu manchen Vereinen, durchaus Catch and release. Wenn der Fisch zu klein ( oder halt klein z.B. Barsch 17 cm ) oder sehr groß, z.B. Hecht 100 cm, finde ich es besser diese Fische zurückzusetzen, wenn sie keine ernsthaften Verletzungen davongetragen haben. Für die Pfanne ist alles dazwischen gut. Wobei ich eigentlich nicht per Gewalt darauf angel, etwas zum essen zu fangen. Ok, wenn s sich so ergibt, nehm ich auch schon mal Fische mit, um sie zu verspeisen.
LG capfish


----------



## mira

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Hi Capfish, ohne verein und ohne erlaubnisschein is es doch recht schwer etwas passendes zu finden.. bewerb dich mal im angeln elbe weser (benutzergruppe) ,
der ASV Cuxhab´ven hat einige interessante gewässer wie hadelner kanal oste usw..kostet im jahr 75 euro.. ansonsten im hafen wenn du noch irgendwo ran kommst..da brauchste kein erlaubnisschein..musst nur gucken wo du noch angeln darfst.. lg black bull


----------



## capfish

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Hallo black bull,
danke für deine Antwort. Hatte schon Angst, es meldet sich gar keiner. Aber leider bringt mich deine Antwort auch nicht wirklich weiter. Wie gesagt, Fischereischein und Sportfischerprüfung sind vorhanden und damit kann ich als Bremerhavener schonmal in der Geeste bis zur Schleuse und in der Weser angeln. Außerdem noch in der Lesum und Teile der kleinen Weser und noch einem Fluß bei Bremen. Außerdem ist in Cuxhaven angeln am Strand und im Hafen ( soweit erlaubt ) auch meines Wissens mit Fischereischein erlaubt. Auch in der Oste kann mann in vielen bereichen mit FS angeln. Meines Wissens ist auch die Emmelke ab ca 8 Km hinter Ihlienworth frei. In Schwanewede gibt es 2 schöne kleine Seen in denen man auch Klasse angeln konnte, bevor die von vielen osteuropaischen Einwanderen per Gewalt gemolken wurden. Die nehmen ja sogar Kleinstfische mit. Ein Verein ( war ich ja schon einige Jahre ) kommt für mich zur Zeit nicht in Frage, da ich sehr wenig Zeit zum angeln habe und man in Vereinen immer noch Gewässerdienste leisten muß, oder diese bezahlen soll. Da machen sich eher preisgünstige Jahresscheine bezahlt, da ich dann wenn ich Zeit habe, diese mit angeln verbringen kann und nicht den Wald putzen muß. Ich hätte aber Interesse daran, mal zu wissen, welches Gewässer frei ist und vor allem, wo man darüber sichere Auskunft bekommt. Das mit der Emmelke weiß ich auch nicht ganz sicher.
LG Capfish


----------



## Timmey

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Moin,

kann jemand was zu aktuellen Wolfsbarschfängen in Cuxhaven sagen?! Fangbar sollen Burschen da ja dort schon seit einigen Jahren sein, wie man so liest...

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## Dracu29

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven*

Hallo wir sind anfang März in Cuxhaven. Wie sieht es in der Zeit aus mit dem Angeln und vorallem wo? Sind in Sahlenburg lohnt sich dort das Brandungsangeln oder Lieber zur Kugelbarke und Im Hafen probieren?   Auf Grund oder mit Gummi? Ich weis ganz viele Fragen hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen....Danke schon mal im voraus!!! :vik:#

LG Tina


----------

